# Carte Bleue refusé sur iCloud



## hugome (1 Octobre 2019)

Ma carte Bleue habituelle a été refusée par Apple pour le règlement du service iCloud. Elle a pourtant pas changée et reste valide, à la fois sur internet et en retrait DAB. Quelqu'un est dans le même cas ?
Je me demande si c'est lié à la Directive Européenne qui impose une double certification.
Quelqu'un sait comment résoudre ce problème ? Vers la Banque, vers Apple, attendre ?


----------



## hugome (11 Octobre 2019)

hugome a dit:


> Ma carte Bleue habituelle a été refusée par Apple pour le règlement du service iCloud. Elle a pourtant pas changée et reste valide, à la fois sur internet et en retrait DAB. Quelqu'un est dans le même cas ?
> Je me demande si c'est lié à la Directive Européenne qui impose une double certification.
> Quelqu'un sait comment résoudre ce problème ? Vers la Banque, vers Apple, attendre ?


Bon, c'est revenu après que j'ai activé la double certification chez ma banque. Je sais pas si c'est lié


----------

